

Ask HN: Ticket tracking systems? - angusgr

Any recommendations for a startup graduating from emails and Skype chats to a ticket management system for support and keeping track of development?<p>Desired features:<p>- Relatively lightweight, this is the "bigger than a couple of people inside each other's heads, smaller than a giant organisation with management tiers" scale. Aiming to reduce busywork, not increase it!<p>- Integrates with email well for support.<p>- Hosted, or can be self-hosted on Linux.<p>- Open source a plus but not a fixed requirement.<p>Considering but have not yet evaluated:<p>- Request Tracker http://bestpractical.com/rt/<p>- Eventum http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/other/eventum/<p>- Zendesk http://www.zendesk.com/<p>What else would you suggest looking at (or avoiding)?
======
angusgr
(Last time this came up was here, I think, but nearly 3 years ago:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1331626> )

